# Breeders.....



## DanaLachney (Jun 17, 2012)

I hate when people say they "raise" or "breed" certain types of animals then give out the wrong kind of information on how to care for them! This really burns me up!!! I just saw a woman who has guinea pig babies for sale on facebook and she told a potential buyer it "most people use wood shavings or pine pellets for bedding in plastic totes and wire bottomed cages were also acceptable as well" I mean SERIOUSLY if an aquarium isn't good for a guinea pig due to lack of air circulation then it would stand to reason a plastic tote would be WORSE. some things just make me wanna go WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!!! I so badly wanted to intervene and give my two cents but alas im not a "breeder" or "raiser" of guinea pigs. I just own them apparently....


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 18, 2012)

I know, it really gets me going too. But, sadly, we cannot strangle someone through the computer. I just hope any potential buyers of anything do their homework and know whether or not something might or might not kill their new pet. The best we can do is reach out to the people who say things like with the pine shavings and try to help them learn...until they event a way to transfer a hand from our end of the computer or whatever to whatever the "uneducated" person is using so we can smack them silly


----------



## wellington (Jun 18, 2012)

I would and I do send them a nicely written educational email. I also, for instance with tortoises, ask them to refer the new owner of the tort to check out the tortoise forum, and I briefly explain what the forum is. I feel that I don't have the right to ***** if I am not going to do something about it, if at all possible. They may or may not take my info into consideration. I figure at least half might.


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 18, 2012)

You are both right, however people can be VERY rude. For instance they think just because pine shavings don't do immediate damage there's no reason to buy anything different. It's the long term affects that matter. But who am I to judge, I've had to switch to a cheaper guinea pig food for now because money is REALLY tight BUT I still supplement their diet with whatever veggies I happen to be feeding my tortoise. And they get plenty of Timothy hay as well. After two months I still have almost all of the 50lb box I bought lol and I've even given some away. You'd be surprised how much Timothy hay equals 50lbs!!!!


----------

